# salt



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

apologies if this has come up before-did search but didn't find a clear answer. Do you think an excessive salt intake can cause diarrhoea. I know this can happen in infants. Some with IBS-c seem to be finding salt water helpful therefore would it be helpful to reduce fluid and salt in IBS-d


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Anybody have any thoughts obout this? The reason I ask if that we know that IBS is a functional disorder which affects the water and electrolyte balance in the bowel. It is only this surely which distinguishes us IBS-ders from IBS-c. Could it be something to do with salt/water intake/balance. At least this would be an explanation for the variance in the condition. Am I completely barking up the wrong tree?? Just trying to think outside the box a bit but I'm sure someone else has figured this one out.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> The reason I ask if that we know that IBS is a functional disorder which affects the water and electrolyte balance in the bowel.


It is my understanding that IBS can effect alot more than that.


> It is only this surely which distinguishes us IBS-ders from IBS-c.


I would think not. I think IBS is much more complicated than this. There is the Enteric Nervous system.. serotonin levels etc to consider as well.Excessive salt use isn't good for anyone really.And purposely reducing salt and water for a severe IBS D person can lead to dehydration. See if you see any other trees... lol But you get an A+ for effort on this one. And that "A+" and $1.50 will get you a Starbucks which will probably cause you more trouble... lolAll the bestBQ


----------



## KailuaBeach (Feb 14, 2012)

I am certain that too much salt gives me IBS-D. I know this because I ate rice and bananas, which has never been a problem for me. However, once I added salt to my rice sure enough I had a problem.

Too much salt will give everyone diarrhea, Google the salt water flush. However, for those with IBS-D I believe we are even more sensitive to salt, just like we are more sensitive to other things such as lactose, fructose, and gluten.


----------



## Multez (Feb 8, 2018)

Yesterday I visited a new doctor and he asked me for a CT scan. I had to drink 1,5 liters of water solution (which includes lots of sodium) and had a very huge impact on me. I had several d attacks. Therefore I think, at least for me, salt is a strong trigger for my IBS-d.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Excessive salt may be an issue but normal amounts of salt should not cause diarrhea for anyone. Salt is only sodium chloride, two of the most integral molecules in the entire body which are broken down almost immediately, often while still in the mouth. If anything, salt is necessary even more for us ibs-ds because it will help prevent dehydration. Salt will cause your body to retain water in its tissues.


----------

